# Glock vs. Hk????



## Outpost

I'm looking to get a new .40 and I cannot decide between the Glock 22 G4 or the HK vp .40

I haven't shot either keep that in mind, and I know that's one of the better ways to choose. 

I've done a lot of research between both and they both seem like strong reputable guns each with their own fan base. They are somewhat close in price the HK running maybe $100 more. I have never owned a glock or an HK. 

I'm eager to listen to what you guys have to say thanks in advance.


----------



## desertman

Outpost said:


> I'm looking to get a new .40 and I cannot decide between the Glock 22 G4 or the HK vp .40
> 
> I haven't shot either keep that in mind, and I know that's one of the better ways to choose.
> 
> I've done a lot of research between both and they both seem like strong reputable guns each with their own fan base. They are somewhat close in price the HK running maybe $100 more. I have never owned a glock or an HK.
> 
> I'm eager to listen to what you guys have to say thanks in advance.


Both are indeed good choices. For $100 more go with the HK. If you buy the Glock you may later on wish you'd bought the HK. HK's are better made guns, there's no doubt about that. Parts are readily available for both. Although you will pay more for the HK especially magazines. Both are known for their reliability. But HK still has the edge. You do get what you pay for. HK was the first to manufacture a polymer framed handgun well before Glock. It is my opinion that if it weren't for the price of the HK it would be the most commonly used handgun in law enforcement and the military. Some have said that HK has poor customer service regarding civilian users? I don't know if this is true or not. I doubt you'd need it anyway. They are known for going through thousands of rounds with out failure. I've read around 20,000? HKparts can supply you with just about anything you'd need for one, along with any technical assistance. They are not that difficult to work on although the Glock is simpler. In the end it is all up to you. Again you can't go wrong with either one.



> Quick, name two letters that, when put together, have become synonymous with accuracy, dependability, and innovation. Heckler and Koch - HK for short - is a German firm that is known for supplying military and police forces with some of the best firearms currently available.--www.policeone.com/police-products/firearms/articles/5996509-Product-Review-The-HK416-and-the-MR556A1/


----------



## GETCHERGUN

Hk.........what a great company stellar rep for quality and reliability.................and i would never buy one of their modern pistols.

I simply cannot stand the design and layout of the control systems.

Decocker's on the back of the slide,paddle mag releases that are hard to reach and safeties that look and feel as if they are backwards............madness.

If i were a rich man i would own quite a few HK rifles,but an HK a modern production pistol will ever grace my gun safe.


----------



## buckhorn_cortez

> Decocker's on the back of the slide,paddle mag releases that are hard to reach and safeties that look and feel as if they are backwards............madness.
> 
> If i were a rich man i would own quite a few HK rifles,but an HK a modern production pistol will ever grace my gun safe.


None of your personal dislikes / criticism applies in this case.

He's looking at the VP40, that's a striker fired pistol. Doesn't have a safety, doesn't have a de-cocker and the paddle release on the trigger guard is no more difficult to reach than a button on the side of the grip.

The least you could do is address the exact HK pistol he's looking at instead of listing a bunch of unrelated personal opinions on HK pistols that are totally inapplicable - talk about "madness"...


----------



## GETCHERGUN

buckhorn_cortez said:


> None of your personal dislikes / criticism applies in this case.
> 
> He's looking at the VP40, that's a striker fired pistol. Doesn't have a safety, doesn't have a de-cocker and the paddle release on the trigger guard is no more difficult to reach than a button on the side of the grip.
> 
> The least you could do is address the exact HK pistol he's looking at instead of listing a bunch of unrelated personal opinions on HK pistols that are totally inapplicable - talk about "madness"...


Actually the paddle mag release is harder for some people to reach and if my opinion is not useful to the op then so be it .....he can simply discount it.

I am sure i am not the only person in the world who does not like these things about HK pistols.


----------



## desertman

GETCHERGUN said:


> Actually the paddle mag release is harder for some people to reach and if my opinion is not useful to the op then so be it .....he can simply discount it.
> 
> I am sure i am not the only person in the world who does not like these things about HK pistols.


Actually you use your trigger finger to reach the paddle release on HK pistols. Which is very simple, easier to use and quicker than having to reach over with your thumb as with a push button release which is more common on most other pistols. You do not have to shift the pistol in your hand at all. Just take your finger off the trigger and with the tip of that finger push down on the release. That is how a paddle release is designed to be used instead of reaching for it with your thumb. You should try this method sometime with a paddle release. You'll be amazed at how quick and easy it is. A lot of people are so used to using their thumb which is indeed more difficult with a paddle release as the leverage is at the rear of the release close to it's pivot point.

Although on the P2000SK it is advisable to replace the standard release (too short) with a longer one such as the one on an HK45C. This provides more leverage. My only gripe with the P2000SK. The extended release is available from HKparts. I guess they did this to make the pistol more compact? I really don't know as a slightly longer one as is found on their other pistols this certainly would not add to the cost. However the HK VP40 does not have that issue. The other advantage is that the paddle release is also ambidextrous. The other advantage of a paddle release is that it doesn't get pushed in inadvertently if a holster is too tight or for pocket carry due to a weak magazine release spring. I've had that happen a time or two, however not on a Glock.

I have a wide variety of semi auto pistols. All have their pluses and minuses. Ever since buying the HK P2000SK and the HK 45C, I find that these are the pistols that I carry the most. HK's are outstanding well designed pistols there's no question about that and worth every penny in my humble opinion. As the saying goes "I've tried all the rest now go for the best".


----------



## VAMarine

I've had several Glocks. I have nine HKs. For me the Glock just doesn't do it and for what it would cost to make it more in keeping with my likes I can just spent it on the HK and not have to change anything.

I'd do the VP40 hands down.

Regarding the hammer fired guns, they are a different beast and unless you really get into the other variants and are only experienced with DA/SA guns with the safety/decocker its easy to hate on them.


Also, I use my middle finger for the mag release, not the trigger finger. 

YMMV


----------



## desertman

VAMarine said:


> I've had several Glocks. I have nine HKs. For me the Glock just doesn't do it and for what it would cost to make it more in keeping with my likes I can just spent it on the HK and not have to change anything.
> 
> I'd do the VP40 hands down.
> 
> Regarding the hammer fired guns, they are a different beast and unless you really get into the other variants and are only experienced with DA/SA guns with the safety/decocker its easy to hate on them.
> 
> *Also, I use my middle finger for the mag release, not the trigger finger. *
> 
> YMMV


I usually reserve the use of my middle finger for other purposes. :smt018


----------



## boatdoc173

I own both the VP9 and the glock 19. I enjoy both. I also shoot the sig p320 and the walther ppq.

IMHO the best trigger is the Walther ppq.

next hk vp 9 then sig/glock are tied.

I carry a glock 19 for 2 reasons--if the cops take it after a sd/hD--WHO CARES. I CAN GET A NEW ONE IN 1 HOUR--THERE ARE PLENTY OUT THERE and it goes BANG period--all the time. I trust that trigger for safety(no accidental discharges ) the ppq and VP9 triggers are good but light IMHO

THE vp9 AND PPQ--NOT SO EASILY REPLACED DUE TO 10 ROUND MAGAZINE REQUIRED IN MY BOGUS STATE.

glock wins in our home. On the range it is PPq and then HK vp 9. I am waiting for the release of a vp-45 and waiting for the ppq 45 to be available with 10 round magazines


----------



## desertman

boatdoc173 said:


> I own both the VP9 and the glock 19. I enjoy both. I also shoot the sig p320 and the walther ppq.
> 
> IMHO the best trigger is the Walther ppq.
> 
> next hk vp 9 then sig/glock are tied.
> 
> * I carry a glock 19 for 2 reasons--if the cops take it after a sd/hD--WHO CARES. I CAN GET A NEW ONE IN 1 HOUR*--THERE ARE PLENTY OUT THERE and it goes BANG period--all the time. I trust that trigger for safety(no accidental discharges ) the ppq and VP9 triggers are good but light IMHO
> 
> THE vp9 AND PPQ--NOT SO EASILY REPLACED DUE TO 10 ROUND MAGAZINE REQUIRED IN MY BOGUS STATE.
> 
> glock wins in our home. On the range it is PPq and then HK vp 9. I am waiting for the release of a vp-45 and waiting for the ppq 45 to be available with 10 round magazines


Now that's sound reasoning! :smt023 :smt023 Have you ever even considered getting out of that state? You'd be welcomed out here in Arizona. One of the last bastions of freedom. I'm picking up a P320 .40 13+1 Compact today not because I need one, only because I want one. Just fill out Form 4473 and out the door I go. No waiting periods, no hassles, no having to get an amended permit. With an Arizona CWP*** no NICS check either. Life sure is good!

****C*oncealed *W*eapons *P*ermits are optional and are not required for either open or concealed carry. They are good for reciprocity purposes with other states, allow you to enter establishments that serve alcohol providing that you don't drink, and you do not have to under go a NICS check each time you purchase firearms.


----------



## GETCHERGUN

desertman said:


> Actually you use your trigger finger to reach the paddle release on HK pistols. Which is very simple, easier to use and quicker than having to reach over with your thumb as with a push button release which is more common on most other pistols. You do not have to shift the pistol in your hand at all. Just take your finger off the trigger and with the tip of that finger push down on the release. That is how a paddle release is designed to be used instead of reaching for it with your thumb. You should try this method sometime with a paddle release. You'll be amazed at how quick and easy it is. A lot of people are so used to using their thumb which is indeed more difficult with a paddle release as the leverage is at the rear of the release close to it's pivot point.
> 
> Although on the P2000SK it is advisable to replace the standard release (too short) with a longer one such as the one on an HK45C. This provides more leverage. My only gripe with the P2000SK. The extended release is available from HKparts. I guess they did this to make the pistol more compact? I really don't know as a slightly longer one as is found on their other pistols this certainly would not add to the cost. However the HK VP40 does not have that issue. The other advantage is that the paddle release is also ambidextrous. The other advantage of a paddle release is that it doesn't get pushed in inadvertently if a holster is too tight or for pocket carry due to a weak magazine release spring. I've had that happen a time or two, however not on a Glock.
> 
> I have a wide variety of semi auto pistols. All have their pluses and minuses. Ever since buying the HK P2000SK and the HK 45C, I find that these are the pistols that I carry the most. HK's are outstanding well designed pistols there's no question about that and worth every penny in my humble opinion. As the saying goes "I've tried all the rest now go for the best".


If you read my original post you will see that i agree that HK is a fantastic firearms icon...............i just don't like the control systems on their pistols.

I like to be able to fight with any handgun that i own and i would not feel comfortable fighting with an HK.
I have shot, owned and am very familiar with many types of handguns and i just do not feel comfortable bridging the gap to HK.
The sacrifice in training time cost of the weapon and ammo are just not worth the effort this far down the road.


----------



## t4terrific

Outpost said:


> I'm looking to get a new .40 and I cannot decide between the Glock 22 G4 or the HK vp .40
> 
> I haven't shot either keep that in mind, and I know that's one of the better ways to choose.
> 
> I've done a lot of research between both and they both seem like strong reputable guns each with their own fan base. They are somewhat close in price the HK running maybe $100 more. I have never owned a glock or an HK.
> 
> I'm eager to listen to what you guys have to say thanks in advance.







In the video, he does a lot of comparing between the VP40 and the Glock 23.


----------



## boatdoc173

desertman said:


> Now that's sound reasoning! :smt023 :smt023 Have you ever even considered getting out of that state? You'd be welcomed out here in Arizona. One of the last bastions of freedom. I'm picking up a P320 .40 13+1 Compact today not because I need one, only because I want one. Just fill out Form 4473 and out the door I go. No waiting periods, no hassles, no having to get an amended permit. With an Arizona CWP*** no NICS check either. Life sure is good!
> 
> ****C*oncealed *W*eapons *P*ermits are optional and are not required for either open or concealed carry. They are good for reciprocity purposes with other states, allow you to enter establishments that serve alcohol providing that you don't drink, and you do not have to under go a NICS check each time you purchase firearms.


funny thing desertman-- we are actually considering AZ as a prime spot to retire(if I ever get to) and if you have h20 in 15 years

cannot leave now-- my practice has been here 30 years. too old and tired to just pick up and start again--take at least 10 years now to establish a new practice in a new location--I am stuck in CT for now. at least I can use 10 round mags(for now)


----------



## desertman

GETCHERGUN said:


> If you read my original post you will see that i agree that HK is a fantastic firearms icon...............i just don't like the control systems on their pistols.
> 
> I like to be able to fight with any handgun that i own and i would not feel comfortable fighting with an HK.
> I have shot, owned and am very familiar with many types of handguns and i just do not feel comfortable bridging the gap to HK.
> The sacrifice in training time cost of the weapon and ammo are just not worth the effort this far down the road.


Sometimes it's difficult to understand whether one is being sarcastic or not. I have no idea whether or not you were trying to use your thumb to disengage a paddle release. In which case it would be very difficult. Obviously everyone has their own particular favorite when it comes to any particular firearm or platform. It makes no difference to me whether or not the HK line of pistols are suitable for you or anyone else for that matter. No one, certainly not me is telling you what to buy. "Outpost" the original poster was trying to decide between the HK or a Glock. I too own and have shot a wide variety of pistols and have taken apart and worked on every single one. My comments although I answered you were also directed toward them. Hoping to help them decide which one to buy. I find the controls to be outstanding on the HK pistols especially the extended ambidextrous slide stop/release along with the safety/de-cocker lever on the HK 45C. I have had no issues with the de-cocker on the rear of the slide of the P2000SK other than the loud audible click.

As far as the Glock is concerned the standard slide lock can be difficult to grasp and hold down while field stripping the pistol. The standard slide stop is also too small. There are aftermarket replacements for those parts as well.

In the end the original poster "Outpost" will have to go to a gun store and handle both pistols and decide which pistol best suits their needs. All we can do is offer our opinions as to what we like and why.


----------



## Outpost

Thanks for all the replies and comments guys, much appreciated. As of now i am leaning towards the HK but i will post when i finally decide. Thanks again.


----------



## PT111Pro

Opinion on.
For me an easy one.
Go with the H&K no doubt at all. There are to many pros comparing to the Austrian gun. The H&K does naturally without big advertisement what the Glock marketing promises you for the next gen of Glocks.
A H&K will perform tomorrow like today and will be still a H&K in 20 years from now. A H&K will be handed down to the next generation, is an investment. A Glock get traded at the next Pawn shop. Just saying.
Opinion off.


----------



## desertman

PT111Pro said:


> Opinion on.
> For me an easy one.
> Go with the H&K no doubt at all. There are to many pros comparing to the Austrian gun. The H&K does naturally without big advertisement what the Glock marketing promises you for the next gen of Glocks.
> *A H&K will perform tomorrow like today and will be still a H&K in 20 years from now.* A H&K will be handed down to the next generation, is an investment. A Glock get traded at the next Pawn shop. Just saying.
> Opinion off.


Good points!


----------



## berettatoter

GETCHERGUN said:


> Actually the paddle mag release is harder for some people to reach and if my opinion is not useful to the op then so be it .....he can simply discount it.
> 
> I am sure i am not the only person in the world who does not like these things about HK pistols.


Actually, with me anyways, the paddle style mag release does not bother me too much. Only downside is the muscle memory thing.


----------



## PT111Pro

The paddle style is really OK. I had more problems with the old style, having the mag release on the bottom of the grip.
Paddle or button what the difference? A EDC gun should be exercised weekly or at least twice a month. The how it works and shoots, the actual point of aim etc... should become a second nature anyway.
I shoot mine at least 3-4 times a month and I spend about $150 per month for ammo.
I understand that some can't do that, but the gun must be exercised until the handling of the gun becomes natural. I hope we all agree to that.


----------



## Shilp

GETCHERGUN said:


> Hk.........what a great company stellar rep for quality and reliability.................and i would never buy one of their modern pistols.
> 
> I simply cannot stand the design and layout of the control systems.
> 
> Decocker's on the back of the slide,paddle mag releases that are hard to reach and safeties that look and feel as if they are backwards............madness.
> 
> If i were a rich man i would own quite a few HK rifles,but an HK a modern production pistol will ever grace my gun safe.


Both companies are great.


----------



## shift1

I have owned many HK usp's and they are extremely accurate and flawless build quality . The VP.9 looks like a winner for sure too. I'm liking many guns in my mid life so if reviews are good and it feels good in hand then buy it I say. Also good to get opinions online. As for glock. I love mine especially because of very affordable after market parts and you can trick out their triggers and controls for peanuts ! I have no complaints with glock at all ! I have had good results with their customer service. Is HK better than glock? That is a matter of opinion ? The city cops here in my town had problems with HK about 2 or 3 years back with slides cracking on usp 45's which I thought was crazy? I know a few city police officers here and they confirmed it. Now they are all carrying glock 21 gen.4's. I still would buy another HK even knowing this.


----------



## shift1

Let me add this deciding info to my last thoughts . The police dept. Here couldn't qualify with the M & P full size 45's . They all like the feel of the gun but as for accuracy they had problems. Glock brought in the gen.4 model 21 and about 95% raised their qualified scores. The majority didn't like the way the glock felt but you can't be on the force with a gun you can't shoot well with. There were problems I was told later with the M&P. Some thing with tolerances between the slide and barrel I guess ? I had a fellow shooter at my range 2 years back roughly who had a M&P 45 full size and accuracy was terrible . I shot it a few times and I was taken back by this ? Then I pick up my glock and the ten ring gets its ass kicked!


----------



## jimjc

Anecdotal stories trashing guns on the internet that can't be proved should be rejected. All guns made today have had quality control problems at one time or another for all kinds of reasons. Glocks like the original government 1911's work because they are made loose and for this reason they are reliable for service and combat. People that want to shoot serious target will need to do many things to these guns to be successful in target matches. 

If you put the Glocks, M&P's, 1911's in a solid ransom rest they all will shoot better than any human can shoot them so it's the shooters that are the problem when one wants accuracy. The problem is some want everything in one gun, they want accuracy, they want defence/ combat all in one. Accuracy that's acceptable in defence isn't in target matches, Triggers that are acceptable for target you really don't want for carry. There is no such gun that does everything, that's why we need to buy more than one). 

I look at it like this, First decide what the gun will be used for, home defense, range, target, then look for one that fits, don't try to find one that does everything. Little bitty pocket guns will not be good for shooting 300 rounds at the range etc etc.

I simply buy guns from companies that have lifetime warrantys, because there's no way to know if you'll get a perfect one or not but if the company stands behind their product, they will make it right.


----------



## LePetomane

I would go with the H&K VP 40. I have the VP 9 and the 40 is next on the list. There are a lot of different configurations you can do with the grip to make it more comfortable. I can't wait to get the 40 caliber version.


----------



## Bobv

I like both companies...good quality. let us know what you get.


----------

